# Winnipeg to Petawawa - where to stop on TTNL?



## Cpl4Life (8 Jun 2011)

Not sure if we want to go through the US or stick to Canada.  Either way seems there's not a lot of options for decent hotels along the way.  It's about 2000 km's so we would have at least three nights along the way.  Does anyone have any suggestions for hotels or bed and breakfasts along the way?  Either route as we're not sure which one we'll take yet.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Jun 2011)

Thunder Bay  700 km from Winnipeg. Sault Ste Marie or Sudbury 700km-1000km respectably. You may find a place or two to stay in those places.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jun 2011)

Yep, I'd suggest Thunder Bay and Sault Ste Marie. Thunder Bay to SSM is about 8 hours of driving, because its a real twisting road around Superior. Another 6-7 hours after SSM and you're in Pet.


----------



## Strike (8 Jun 2011)

Northern Light Motel in Wawa is pretty good.  VERY clean, quaint, includes breakfast and has a few quirks which will make your stay enjoyable.


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2011)

We are going the opposite way this summer -- North Bay to Winnipeg.  We are given 3 nights and 4 days and are using them all.  We broke up the trip based on length of the day (we have 3 kids) and places to stay.  Used www.tripadvisor.com to help with some of the hotels, plus the fact that we needed pet friendly places.

Our route is Sault Ste. Marie (Delta Waterfront), Thunder Bay (Best Western Crossroads), and Dryden (Best Western).

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jun 2011)

Go through the States.  Cheaper, more places to stop, better roads, etc, etc.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (8 Jun 2011)

If memory serves me right, you are calculated for 7 hrs driving (at a50 mph average) and a 1 hr lunch. So 350 miles or 500 kms. 
It is nice drive. It is 2 hrs to Kenora, and 6 to TB.  You may want to turn south to Fort Frances on Nisan 71 to TB. 
You have to do the North shore of Lake Superior once in you life.  
In the Soo maybe stay at the Holiday Inn (may have new name) next to Station Mall and the Board walk. Ask for river view.
It is 3 hrs to Sudbury and maybe 2 to North Bay.  About 3 and a bit to Pet.
If you want to do some shopping go the US and cross at the Soo.  Soo Mich has a couple nice places.


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2011)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> It is 3 hrs to Sudbury and maybe 2 to North Bay.  About 3 and a bit to Pet.



About 90 mins between Sudbury and North Bay.  Just over 2 hours from North Bay to Pet.




			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Go through the States.  Cheaper, more places to stop, better roads, etc, etc.



We originally looked at this option too, but with no passports for a couple of the kids plus having to ensure we had the proper paperwork for the dog and our rifles...we decided it would be easier just to stay on the Canadian side.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (8 Jun 2011)

Airmich
You might like Kenora better.  There is an excellent waterfront downtown. Only about 140 km more.


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jun 2011)

It's a long long drive.....but there are some nice rest areas along the way.

The Terry Fox Memorial and Lookout is on your route. You may want to stop there to stretch a bit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Fox_Memorial_and_Lookout

Have a safe trip.

 :yellow:


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2011)

Another website that I have been reading through is:  http://movingincanada.com/general/TCH.htm

mad dog: thank you for the idea re: Kenora.  We have thought of it for sure.  Our decision for Dryden was to have a shorter day after the SSM to TB trip, and then divide up the last 2 days fairly evenly.  I am definitely looking forward to some stops along the way though to see some of the sights.

Nix: I hope some of this is helping you out, because I know it is for me!


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yep, I'd suggest Thunder Bay and Sault Ste Marie. Thunder Bay to SSM is about 8 hours of driving, because *its a real twisting road around Superior*.


.... with some impressive scenery of Lake Superior.

Most chains in T.Bay you'll do OK in.  

Good idea stopping in Kenora instead of Dryden, too.

Safe travels!


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2011)

Whatever you do, do not stay at the Kowality Motor Inn in Dryden. I stayed there due to bad planing and it was the only place in town with available rooms. I found out why pretty quick.

I would have been better off sleeping in may car out on the highway.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Jun 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Northern Light Motel in Wawa is pretty good.  VERY clean, quaint, includes breakfast and has a few quirks which will make your stay enjoyable.


 in the 10 years I've lived in Wawa I've never heard it refereed to as quirky.


----------



## GAP (8 Jun 2011)

Uhhhh....Kenora is 2 hours east of Winnipeg.....you might want to get more milage under your belt before you start looking for beds......TB/WAWA at a minimum.....


----------



## Strike (8 Jun 2011)

There's also a nice store outside of Dryden called Egli's.  It's all wool and sheepskin products - sweaters, coats, slippers, etc.  Well worth the stop if you go via Dryden.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Go through the States.  Cheaper, more places to stop, better roads, etc, etc.



While in Ottawa and North Bay I went both over the hump and through the U.S. quite a few times. Much prefer going through the U.S. as there are more places to stay and were a lot closer together. The best route is south from Winnipeg to Grand Forks, then head east on US 2 to Duluth which is about is about eight hours away. Lots of places to stay in Duluth. From Duluth stay on US 2 until you hit The Soo. Again, about eight hours. If you plan on doing more than eight hours other suggestions are Ironwood (on Wisconsin and Michigan border) which is about 10 hours or Marquette, MI, about 11 hours from Winnipeg. I also found that there are lots of motels/hotels located along US 2, outside of major cities that you can stay at.


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2011)

That route was my most preferred route from Moose Jaw to Ottawa for 12 years...for those exact reasons. Not to mention the hospitality from locals along that way was second to none. I always said I was Canadian travelling thru and the locals often were very conversational....made it most enjoyable.!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> That route was my most preferred route from Moose Jaw to Ottawa for 12 years...for those exact reasons. Not to mention the hospitality from locals along that way was second to none. I always said I was Canadian travelling thru and the locals often were very conversational....made it most enjoyable.!



I agree with the hospitality of people down south. There were several times I went into a bar and people would invite me over for drinks and I ending up having a good time. One time in Ironwood I stopped at a restaurant, that happened to closing-up and the owner took me down to another bar where I could grab a meal and he bought me a couple of beer to boot!


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Jun 2011)

I'd recommend the Valhalla hotel in Thunder Bay -- I grew up a few hours north of there, and went to college there, so I've used a bunch of the hotels.  The Valhalla is good and clean and quiet.  It's also on the street with most of the restaurants on it.  Only downfall is that it's very near the airport.  If you want completely away from the planes, there's the Ramada, and it has a waterslide for kids.  Whatever you do, stay away from the Victoria Inn -- it was SUPER dirty last time I stayed there.


----------



## Cpl4Life (11 Jun 2011)

My wife wants to stick to Canada, while I'm thinking going through the US would be easier as far as finding lodging and gas, rest stops, etc.  Wife's concern is taking stuff across the border.  We won't have any fire arms or pets with us.  The only thing I am a bit concerned with our booze.  We have a fair number of open bottles and I don't want to have to dump them or pay a huge amount of duty and tax on bottles we've already bought and paid for if we can avoid it.


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Jun 2011)

One piece of advice, book your accommodations before you start out.  It is nice to where you are going and that a room/bed is waiting.  4 years of Shilo to Ottawa, 3 times per year will ensure you plan the route in advance.  Searching for a room after dark with an exhausted family in a car and finding unexpectedly busy locales is not fun for your or your kin.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> One piece of advice, book your accommodations before you start out.  It is nice to where you are going and that a room/bed is waiting.  4 years of Shilo to Ottawa, 3 times per year will ensure you plan the route in advance.  Searching for a room after dark with an exhausted family in a car and finding unexpectedly busy locales is not fun for your or your kin.



Especially, if you are doing the Canadian route during the summer. Accommodations between Thunder Bay and The SOO are few and far between so plan ahead.


----------



## Strike (13 Jun 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Especially, if you are doing the Canadian route during the summer. Accommodations between Thunder Bay and The SOO are few and far between so plan ahead.



And there always seem to be hockey tournaments going on too!


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2011)

Good advice on the pre-booking of lodging.  We booked ours a few weeks ago.  Between the fact of having a dog, 3 kids and driving on the long weekend, we were definitely not going to take chances!


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> If you want completely away from the planes, there's the Ramada, and it has a waterslide for kids.


It's still in operation, but it's not a Ramada anymore:
http://www.landmarkinn.ca/

PM me if you want some ideas re:  where to get a bite to eat in Thunder Bay (depending on how long you'll be staying).


----------



## Cpl4Life (14 Jun 2011)

We've decided to go through the US.  First night is at Timberlake Lodge in Grand Rapids, Minnesota, then Country Inn & Suites  in Marquette, Michigan and third/last night in Sudbury at the Fairfield Inn & Suites.  That should work out to 6 hrs/6hrs/8hrs then 5 hrs drive on the last day right into Petawawa.


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jun 2011)

I don't know if you thought about this but you will want to check the speed limits (range 55-80 mph) and toll roads along your route.  We miscalculated on our first few trips and ended up arriving earlier than expected on some legs of the trip.  Later trips resulted in only two night stops along the route Shilo to Ottawa.  If you want to use your entitlements shorter days can be more enjoyable. In my past experiences, some toll roads were not specifically signed, however, with the on/off time stamps you could be fined for speeding.


----------



## Cpl4Life (15 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I don't know if you thought about this but you will want to check the speed limits (range 55-80 mph) and toll roads along your route.  We miscalculated on our first few trips and ended up arriving earlier than expected on some legs of the trip.  Later trips resulted in only two night stops along the route Shilo to Ottawa.  If you want to use your entitlements shorter days can be more enjoyable. In my past experiences, some toll roads were not specifically signed, however, with the on/off time stamps you could be fined for speeding.



Thanks for this information.  Did you cross at Sault Ste Marie?  Where did you find most of the toll roads? I'm not sure if it's very clear on google maps, I'll have to double check.


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jun 2011)

Toll Roads: http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/ohim/tollpage.htm

Speed limits: http://www.iihs.org/laws/mapmaxspeedonruralinterstates.aspx

SSM or Sarnia were trusted weigh points, depending on the season of travel.


----------

